# Specs!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had the chance to get out on the bay with guide, Kurt Sauers out of Eagle Point yesterday, and had a grand time catching very nice specs.
The freckled fish were broad shouldered and heavy and full of fight.

Mr Sauers did a great job of keeping us on fish and making the most of the weather limited time we had. The heavy rains were circling all around the bay and finally sent us in to the Top Water Grill where we celebrated our good times and catch.


----------

